# Native plants for lizards



## Nash1990 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey

Does anyone have a list or knowledge of what native plants Blue Tongues and Water Dragons will eat in the wild?

I'm in the process of setting up a lizard pit and wanting to put in some plants that the lizards can eat.
Have done a few searches but not much luck.

Additionally does anyone know what plants are toxic.

Thanks in advance

Now back to Google...


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 19, 2011)

Ive wondered this myself. If it were me, I would look at putting in some tussock grasses which would be probably non-toxic and provide extra cover. I also like the look of Grass Trees (Xanthorrea) in lizard pits.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 20, 2011)

Flowers & plants:
rose petals, dandelions, dahlias, hibiscus, nasturtiums, alfalfa, astible, baby tears, basil - leaves & flowers , Chinese lantern - flowers, Carnations - petals, Chamomile, English, Clover, Day lilies, Dracaena, Fennel, Ficus - leaves, Geranium - flowers & leaves, Grape - leaves & fruit, Impatiens, Hollyhock, Lavender, Mint, Oregano, Pansies - flowers, Phlox, Rosemary - leaves & flowers, Spider plant - leaves (sap may irritate) Split leaf philodendron - leaves, Squash flowers, Thyme - leaves & flowers, Yucca - flowers, Wandering Jew - leaves (sap may irritate)

Alfalfa
Astibe (no idea what this is!)
Baby's Tears
Basil (leaves and flowers)
Chinese Lantern (flowers)
Carnations (Petals)
Chamomile (English)
Clover
Dahlia (flowerhead)
Day Lilies (flowers
Dracaena (cornplant)
Fennel
Ficus (leaves)
Geranium (flowers, leaves)
Grape (leaves, fruit) - not ornamental grape ivies
Impatiens
Johnny Jump-Up (flowers)
Hibiscus - Tropical and Blue - (flowers, leaves)
Hollyhock (leaves, flowers)
Hens and Chicks
Lavender
Maple (leaves)
Mesquite (leaves)
Mint
Mulberry (leaves)
Nasturtium (flowers, leaves)
Oregano
Pansies (flowers)
Pea, Green Bean (leaves, pods)
Peppermint
Petunia
Phlox
Pinks (petals)
Rose (petals)
Rosemary (leaves, flowers)
Sage (leaves, flowers)
Spider Plant (leaves - sap may be a skin irritant)
Split-Leaf Pholodendron (leaves)
Squash/Zucchini (flowers)
Thyme (leaves, flowers)
Violets - not African Violets - (leaves, flowers)
Wandering Jew (leaves - sap may be a skin irritant)
Yucca (flowers)
Greens Vegetables Fruit 



style="width: 100%"
|- 
| valign="top" width="50%" style="width: 50.0%; padding: .75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" | 

escarole
kale
collards
parsley
clover
dandelion greens
turnip greens
mustard greens


|-




style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" style="width: 50.0%; padding: .75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" | 

broccoli
okra
peas
green beans
zucchini
squash
grated carrots
sweet potato
bell pepper
frozen mixed vegetables


|-




style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" style="width: 50.0%; padding: .75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" | 

figs
kiwi
papaya
melon
apple
grapes
dates
peaches
apricots
strawberries (seeds removed)
plums
bananas (peeled)


|-


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha how do you grow a "frozen mixed vegie" plant??


----------



## miss2 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey, i have a ruby salt bush, wild mint and alo plants in my pit, they love them


----------



## Nash1990 (Sep 24, 2011)

BigWillieStyles: I'm putting some grass trees and tussocks in but I don't know if lizards would eat them often

Jeannine: How many of those are native? 

miss2: Thanks  ruby salt bush looks nice


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 24, 2011)

*to be honest im not sure, its a list i was given by someone in here and some from the net most do grow in our gardens and others are herbs*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 24, 2011)

We have a number of native figs and all the rest on the list are exotics.

Despite having spent a lot of time in the field observing both dragons, I can honestly say I never observed either eating plant material. However, I do have some knowledge of native plants and can make up a list of those with edible fruits and large or nectar rich flowers. The only edible foliage plant I know of is "Warrigal Greens" also known as "Native Spinach" and Pigface.

Blue


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know where one could get a small Ficus tree?

I'm in Burwood area and have no idea where any nurseries are?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Pinoy, 

Are you after a small growing fig or a small version of alarge fig? 
Do you want an ornamental fig or one that produces ediblefruit?
If edible, do you want the fruit for your own consumption or for your lizards?
Do you want an Australian native fig species?

Blue


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 25, 2011)

*miss2 can u remember where you got the ruby salt bush from please? i reckon that would grow great here and i could sell off the excess to pay for my crickets *:lol: *win win for me 

also dont forget to look in ebay, sometimes u can pick things up cheaper then from a nursery, though most only sell seeds and not the actual plants 
*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Jeannine,

Ruby Salt Bush is normally propagated by seed or cuttings. I have not tried myself but apparently it is easily done both ways. The following sites sell the seeds…. http://www.australianseed.com/product_info.php/pName/enchylaena-tomentosa-ruby-salt-bush-bush-foodand  http://www.quicksales.com.au/vshops/item.aspx?itemid=11361637&shopid=612
The nearest nursery I could find to you that sells plants of this species is as on this sheet … http://www.barossa.sa.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/Local_Native_Plant_List_2007_flyer_box.xls
And following is some information on propagation and cultivation… http://www.anbg.gov.au/gnp/gnp13/enchylaena-tomentosa.html

I have seven seeds here that you are welcome to, gratis. They are 8 years old but should still be viable. All I need is a PO Box to mail them to.

The berries can vary in colour from a deep scarlet (ruby) through orange to deep yellow. They are only small but can be quite tasty. The flavour varies a bit between individual plants – some are better than others. I quite like them, which is more than I can say for some of the bush tucker. There are also two subspecies, one with quite grey and felty leaves (_tomentosa_), the other with greener, smoother leaves (_glabra_). From memory, my seeds are from a _glabra_.

Blue


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 25, 2011)

*hi blue, thanks for that, i actually emailed australian seed company and asked if their ruby salt bush was safe for bearded dragons, considering the disclaimer i read on the site about it maybe not having the medicinal purposes its suppose to have (or words to that effect) 

they emailed me back and said they had no idea 

oh wow thank you for that offer blue, i most certainly would love to take you up on it and will PM you my p o box, as i said excess im happy to pass along to other owners unless of course i find i like them myself *


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 25, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Pinoy,
> 
> What is the story? Google will get you the nurseries below andthe Yellow Pages is nearly as easy to use. All of which you know.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Blue, I'll take your word for it, won't take 4 pages to convince me 

I did a quick search on google for "ficus Burwood" and all that was coming up was Burwood council facts about Ficus trees, not where to get them. 

After looking for nurseries in the area, it came up with some but none had a site where I could search to see if they sold Ficus trees. Lastly, I tried Bunnings site, but they don't list plants they sell either. 

When I saw this thread, I thought I'd ask here as well.


----------



## shanelarry (Sep 25, 2011)

..why do the seeds need to be removed from the strawberries? had a friend who had strawberries growing in the bush, blueys would come and eat the berries...
do they eat blackberries or raspberries?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 25, 2011)

*good question shane, i wonder the same thing about the strawberries

i have a packet of frozen raspberries and blueberries in the freezer that i will take a few out of now and then, defrost and give to my BD
*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> ... I thought I'd ask here as well.


Pinoy,

My apologies. I have edited my post accordingly now I understand. If you can answer the questions I can help out – there are around 755 species of ficus that come in all shapes and sizes. There are also around 250 cultivated varieties (cultivars).

Blue


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd look at the lower growing native shrubs that have edible berries, there are lily pilys cutivated that only grow to about 50cm so would be a good height for a lizard pit, look at muntries as well. Other natives worth looking at would be native raspberry, warrigal spinach and then I would browse your local nursery to find herbs you like the look of. As far as grassy things most sedges would be too tough for them to be interested in I think but look at Lomandra, Carex and Xanthorrhea for grassy things to landscape with.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 26, 2011)

shanelarry said:


> ..why do the seeds need to be removed from the strawberries? had a friend who had strawberries growing in the bush, blueys would come and eat the berries...
> do they eat blackberries or raspberries?


That is clearly a mistake. If you look at might the fruits around it: dates, peaches, apricots and plums, it might be appropriate to remove their seeds.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *miss2 can u remember where you got the ruby salt bush from please? i reckon that would grow great here and i could sell off the excess to pay for my crickets *:lol: *win win for me
> 
> also dont forget to look in ebay, sometimes u can pick things up cheaper then from a nursery, though most only sell seeds and not the actual plants
> *


hey, i got mine from our back paddock..... next to the feed shed LOL. but really i did, we have heaps growing wlild on our property


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you think it would worth while to compile a list of native plants with edible fruits or leaves or flowers? I have the resources and the basic knowledge to do it. It will entail a fair amount of effort so I really need to know if it is worth the effort. I can also include some suggested native landscaping plants for outdoor pits that look great and will take a heap of lizard traffic. What do people think?

Blue


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 26, 2011)

*no mistake about the strawberries blue, ive seen it myself on sites..............strawberries seeds removed its actually in the list i posted on the first page 

i would be interested in native plants as most of that list i dont think are natives

lucky you miss2, it use to be the most popular feed for stock many years ago, as a child i seen it everywhere, then farmers started to get rid of it, classed it a nuisance that is now known for sweetening the meat up

did u get my PM blue?
*


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone know the actual reason for removing the strawberry seeds? My blueys love a few strawberries chopped through their dinner, never have i removed the seeds, didn't know it was recommended...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have known a number of keepers who feed whole strawberries to their skinks - Bluetongues, Shingle Backs, Cunninghams and King Skinks wih no adverse effects. Given that Bluetongues and Shingle Backs are particularly partial to them and will gorge themslves if the opportunity avails itself, with no adverse effect other than maybe a somewhat runny poo, I do not believe that the seeds present any form of hazard. Perhaps they do in species I am unaware of but I must say at this point I am very dubious.

Blue 

PS. Jeannine I did get your PM and they will go in tomorrow's mail.


----------



## Wally (Sep 26, 2011)

I will concur Blue, my experience with feeding whole strawberries to Shinglebacks, Blotched and Eastern Bluetongues for many years now has shown no adverse ill affects. Certainly not used as a staple in my skinks diet, but fed at least once a fortnight during the warmer months.


----------



## MathewB (Sep 26, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Do you think it would worth while to compile a list of native plants with edible fruits or leaves or flowers? I have the resources and the basic knowledge to do it. It will entail a fair amount of effort so I really need to know if it is worth the effort. I can also include some suggested native landscaping plants for outdoor pits that look great and will take a heap of lizard traffic. What do people think?
> 
> Blue




I would very much appreciate that.



Wally76 said:


> I will concur Blue, my experience with feeding whole strawberries to Shinglebacks, Blotched and Eastern Bluetongues for many years now has shown no adverse ill affects. Certainly not used as a staple in my skinks diet, but fed at least once a fortnight during the warmer months.



What do you use as a staple?


----------



## Wally (Sep 26, 2011)

Mice and insects for the most part Mathew.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 27, 2011)

*thanks blue will keep my eyes open and let u know when i got it, ill go now and read about how to propagate them so 

i did wonder why seeds needed to be removed, i understand removing big ones, but little ones, strange so ill not bother anymore and will get a hanging basket and put some plants in 

i havent tried 'cricket' on baby mice yet, not sure if she will eat them and then ill be stuck with frozen dead mice *:lol:


----------



## sookie (Sep 27, 2011)

My beardie enjoys mondo grass,is that a native grass?real cheap to buy from any organic nursery,grows wild here in SA.Squish won't eat baby mice,won't go near them.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mondo Grass (_Ophiopogon japonica_) originates from Japan and Korea. Apparently it has established in some parts of Australia as an exotic weed but is not considered invasive.

Blue


----------



## Nash1990 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Blue, it would be great to make a list of native plants if you want to 

I can't seem to find anywhere else on the net with good info on the subject.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Oct 2, 2011)

good old mondo grass... my blue's seem to eat it all the time... and there going strong... and it grows back quick.. dont know if its a native but..


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 5, 2011)

*offered my girl some strawberries this morning with her bok choy and she hoed into the strawberries like there was NO tomorrow , she loved them seeds and all *:lol: 

*she didnt even bother to eat her bok choy and she loves that*


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 5, 2011)

i grow strawberry bushes in my pit for the lizards to eat the berries and grow salad lettuce too so it attracts snails


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 5, 2011)

Mondo grass is sold as an aquarium plant under another name so I'd say it's pretty safe


----------

